# Zaino sealants



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I've always said something is going to have to be very special to draw me away from Swissvax products, especially their cleaner-fluid and waxes. 
While I've still got enough lurking around to keep me going for a good while yet from my detailing days, my jaw dropped at the eye watering prices their stuff is costing now...close to twice as much as I was paying a couple of years ago  It's good but not for me at those prices.

At the same time I've liked to have a little play with other offerings on the market and never really found anything to compare. In a market that seems to be bursting at the seams with cleaning & polishing products, I've been drawn to Zaino products especially as I think their tyre dressing is decent stuff.

Having read through the descriptions for the Zaino various products, I'm feeling a little as though it's a bit "fiddly" to use...mixing accelerators to enable layering - which sealants need to give a depth of finish. Then there are the "in between coats" sprays and this Z8 final spray.

A quick add up of the products that I'm likely to need Z-PC, Z2pro, Z5, SFX, Z6 & Z8 comes in at around half the cost of a tub of Swissvax Best-of-Show!

Plenty of reviews of the stuff on DW...but I've always taken a jaundiced view of those; too much much "product pushing" by those with vested interests.
So, anyone on here used it and care to give a candid opinion on ease of use, finish and durability? I've had a dabble with a few products of US origin in the past and they've failed to live up to expectations...might be fine for the sunny Californian west coast, but wholly inadequate for a Scottish Autumn!

Equally, I'd be interested your thoughts on alternative products to suit Missano Red - fancy locking myself away for a few days in the garage with Mrs J-i-a-B's new toy 

Dave


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I have used Zaino for quite a while now and although the initial outlay is quite expensive it lasts for ages.

I have a simple routine which I do about 3 times a year. I give the TT a good wash and then use Tardis. After that I apply a coat of Zaino all in one with a DA because I'm lazy and follow that up with best polish also using the DA. I only use cleaning and polishing pads so no cutting is involved.

Its a very simple regime but the results are stunning. Between these times I use their quick detailer just to keep the shine up. I find it great if you like a really clean car without being too anal about it.

BTW they make the best tyre gloss ever


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for your comments m4rky 

Apart from Zaino's AIO, what other polishes are you using Z2, Z5 or both? Do you use the accelerators with them too?

The more I read, the more I think I'm disappearing up my own back end with it all - and it has the touch of the mad chemist with some of this mixing components stuff!

Dave


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Thanks for your comments m4rky
> 
> Apart from Zaino's AIO, what other polishes are you using Z2, Z5 or both? Do you use the accelerators with them too?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

I just use Z2 polish - well actually its a sealant but they call it a polish and Z6 to keep the shine in between washes. Z2 is great because you can use it on anything and it doesn't leave any marks on plastic 

I don't use any accelerants - seems all a bit OTT to me when all you have to do is have a cup of tea and its cured anyway


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks...I'll give it a go and see if it lives up to Zaino's (and yours :wink: ) claims 

My understanding in the use of sealants, albeit from a good few years ago, was that sealants needed aroud 24 hours to cure properly before applying subsequent coats - and needed a fairly dry atmosphere to do it in. Unless I've misunderstood their blurb, that was why SFX accelerants were made...you can now apply up to 3 coats in a 24hr period.

Little matter, I fancy a play with something different and it seems I can buy a boxful of their products for a huge saving over Swissvax's exhorbitant costs for BoS wax and cleaner fluid 

As a little aside, I was prompted into looking for something different after getting an email from Swissvax offering me a great deal as a previous customer - free delivery on every order over £50.00 :roll: I shudder to think how much product I helped them move over the years during my association with them, a lot of £££'s. Ho-Hum 

Dave


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I usually leave it alone for about an hour to cure and it always seems to be ok - That's even in the cold and I don't have a garage so my cleaning is always done outside in the open


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunning products. I use them on clients cars sometimes.


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

Dave,
I've not used Zaino products for a long time...they were good but I agree with you that the mix and match deal get's tiresome after a time.
If I'm using that kind of product now I tend to go for Car Lack 68 as their NSC (Nano Systematic Care) and LLS (Long Life Sealant) are easy to work with, layer up nicely, take a wax well (though they don't really need it...just me being anal :roll: ) and you can cut the LLS with De-ironised water 50/50 and use it a little like a QD to get a 'pop' if you're wanting to impress but haven't the time for a full detail.
I'll see if I can find any pics of my mates car before we laid it up for the winter and after it's prep...
Kent


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

darylbenfield said:


> Stunning products. I use them on clients cars sometimes.


Why only sometimes? I'm looking for a one brand system only...In my early days of detailing I was dragging so many different products for no really good reason, to make it worse, I very rarely used anything but the SV and if I did, it was invariably Zymol.

Where do you get yourZaino from? - tried contacting Zaino Europe and not a thing back.

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Kent61 said:


> Dave,
> I've not used Zaino products for a long time...they were good but I agree with you that the mix and match deal get's tiresome after a time.
> If I'm using that kind of product now I tend to go for Car Lack 68 as their NSC (Nano Systematic Care) and LLS (Long Life Sealant) are easy to work with, layer up nicely, take a wax well (though they don't really need it...just me being anal :roll: ) and you can cut the LLS with De-ironised water 50/50 and use it a little like a QD to get a 'pop' if you're wanting to impress but haven't the time for a full detail.
> I'll see if I can find any pics of my mates car before we laid it up for the winter and after it's prep...
> Kent


I've had a go with Carlack a good few years ago Kent - it wasn't this "nano" stuff, just the basic cleaner/sealant. I couldn't get on with it, or more accurately, I couldn't get it off; 'twas the devils work!

As I said earlier, I'm sure sealants have come on in leaps and bounds over the years and I'm keen to give them a go...as much as anything else because the cost of SV BoS sticks in my throat!
I aslo feel the need to lock myself away in the garage with her new Missano Red toy and see if these sealants will give the same results as the BoS did on her Porker. 
Whatever, I go for, I'm hoping for similar results to this:




























I hope it (whatever I buy) will 

Dave


----------



## Kent61 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice finish. Slick looking car  Best of Show looks great on the dark colour cars. However, that car looks to have had a LOT of prep work done before the wax hit the paint and it shows (forgive the pun) in the results/reflections you've got 8) 
But as Rick would say...that's not a Porker, it has water in the engine :wink: Actually he's had a couple of those and a Cayenne(sp) [smiley=dunce2.gif] along with the 'real' pigs.
Totally agree that the twins like to stay put on a car and I think that is the beauty of them, well, if you're layering it is. I can imagine it being the devils own job to get off though.
Zaino is REALLY well respected by the Vette, Camaro and Challenger guys in the 'States. My brother used it on his '65 Mustang just because of the hype (really nice results) which was my reason for bringing it back here. I just got stalled of the constant experiments for this finish, that finish, one colour or the other. It's easier just to wash, Tardis, clay, wash, NSC and LLS...wax, QD, wax, QD, QD, QD did I mention I have OCD :lol:
Kent


----------

